

Maker Faire: World's Largest DIY Festival May 30-31 - diN0bot
http://makerfaire.com

======
diN0bot
I'll be there with a desktop CNC miller and maybe a diy 3d printer.

Anyone else going? I'd love to meet up with other tech hackers while I'm in
the San Francisco area.

ps - I'm currently looking for couch space, social events (I'll cook dinner if
you can supply the kitchen and guests) and pickup frisbee.

